# Any Bay Area LBS sell Tufo accesories?



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

I need some sealant and valve remover.


----------



## Achilles180 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Tufo Dealers*



oldskoolboarder said:


> I need some sealant and valve remover.


www.tufonorthamerica.com gives you a list of a dozen or so in the SF Bay Area.


----------

